# Little boy lost



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi all, Just talked with Nathan and wanted to let you know that Elvis is doing just fine. He's hanging with the other 2 horses now. The gelding has decided that Elvis is really no threat to his lady fair.

We still haven't gotten a halter on him but we plan to try it tomorrow. He's got food, water and shelter. He's out of the road. This is no dummy folks. He's so sweet. He wants to be a friend but I don't think he's ever had a halter on. At least not for a long time.

Nathan is willing to sell him if he is not claimed. The ballpark price will be between $500-$750. He'll be vetted and hopefully have had his feet trimmed and wormed. I'm paying since he's a mini and Nathan is feeding him and sorta housing him. If they have trouble they know he can come here. Thanks for your help and concern.


----------



## mountain_waif (Jan 4, 2004)

....


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Lois...I did go to netposse and I hope I did it right.

He wasn't there as missing.

I'm still going to try to get him at my place. But I see him several times a day and he's dry and eating freely and has lots of water.

We'll try to halter him today and worm him.


----------



## mountain_waif (Jan 5, 2004)

....


----------

